# Looking for Giant Defy Advanced 0 2012 Cheap?



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I am looking for a 2012 Giant defy advanced 0 with DI 2. I presently ride a 56 trek pilot so assume I would want the large frame at 56cm.

Has anybody seen these at close out type pricing , being as it is the close out of 2012 models and 2013 should be coming in soon.

Just wondering what others have seen. Can I get one for 3K?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

The 2013 performance range is announced in August so maybe then?
Depends which country you're in if there are sales. Here in Oz there is currently a sale on TCR Advanced 0's.


----------



## WTCyclist (Jun 30, 2012)

Got one ordered for 3.3k.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

*Where from?*



WTCyclist said:


> Got one ordered for 3.3k.


Where did you order it from for 3.3 K?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

wait until the end of the season and support your LBS that happens to be a Giant dealer


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

tednugent said:


> wait until the end of the season and support your LBS that happens to be a Giant dealer


Unfortunately I live in a small community with one bike shop that carries about 8 total road bikes all of which are treks which are sold for list price with no discount.

I would love to support the guy and do with some purchases, but when He has no selection, sells at list price, and only carries one high end brand its difficult to "support the local Bike shop".

We live in a global world and you have to be able to do business on those terms. If I want selection of any other type of bike in a bricks & mortar store I have to travel 100 miles.

I try to give the local guy every benefit of the doubt, but there is no flexibility.

So I guy has to extend the boundaries of his search.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

Giant dealers can't ship bikes though. And yes, it's your choice no question.


----------



## WTCyclist (Jun 30, 2012)

My LBS found it for me. The one I ordered is an XL, so I do not know if all sizes would sell at that price.


----------



## Thwap (Jun 18, 2008)

I got mine for 3.5k from my LBS.
However I was dealing with a new guy, and when I went back later, the owner told me it should have been 3900, he'd made a mistake.
When I told the owner of another LBS here what I bought it for, he couldn't believe it.
So I'd think mid 3's is about the best you could do...now. Wait a bit and that'll change.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

You can bargain with certain bike shops, it depends, you'll need to find out by asking. I usually buy my bikes at 20 -30 % off MSRP, sometimes it takes to pay CASH, so you can get a good discount. In this time and economy, I don't hesitate to negotiate, good business people expect it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Corsaire said:


> You can bargain with certain bike shops, it depends, you'll need to find out by asking. I usually buy my bikes at 20 -30 % off MSRP, sometimes it takes to pay CASH, so you can get a good discount. In this time and economy, I don't hesitate to negotiate, good business people expect it.


You realize that 30% off of MSRP = the shop's cost on higher end bikes, right?

And no....good business people DON'T expect it. It's one of the major annoyances of owning a bike shop. Everyone thinks that us making a profit is somehow offensive. That we should operate bike shops as a community service and I guess eat grubs and berries from the frakking woods. Funny...no one tries to "negotiate" on a loaf of bread or clothing. Have you tried getting your electric company to give you 30% off? How did that work out for you?


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> You realize that 30% off of MSRP = the shop's cost on higher end bikes, right?
> 
> And no....good business people DON'T expect it. It's one of the major annoyances of owning a bike shop. Everyone thinks that us making a profit is somehow offensive. That we should operate bike shops as a community service and I guess eat grubs and berries from the frakking woods. Funny...no one tries to "negotiate" on a loaf of bread or clothing. Have you tried getting your electric company to give you 30% off? How did that work out for you?


Wow, no need to get all bent out of shape, don't blame the player, blame the game: Capitalism.
Bike items are usually way over priced. I've bought in the past (2010) a carbon frame, two steps down from the top model at about 27.5% off MSRP, I paid my LBS cash, that was the deal. MSRP: $ 2,200.00 I paid $ 1,600.00, to put that in context, wholesale price is $ 900.00, I know because my friend works in the bike industry and knows pricing. I paid for my Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP, $ 2,500.00 My LBS is still making his money and as far as he knows he's doing pretty good.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Corsaire said:


> Wow, no need to get all bent out of shape, don't blame the player, blame the game: Capitalism.
> Bike items are usually way over priced. I've bought in the past (2010) a carbon frame, two steps down from the top model at about 27.5% off MSRP, I paid my LBS cash, that was the deal.* MSRP: $ 2,200.00* I paid $ 1,600.00, to put that in context,* wholesale price is $ 900.00*, I know because my friend works in the bike industry and knows pricing. I paid for my Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP, $ 2,500.00 My LBS is still making his money and as far as he knows he's doing pretty good.


HA! I can tell you with great certainty that there is NO bicycle with a wholesale price of $900 and a MSRP of $2200. That's over 100% markup and that does NOT exist for ANY bike.

Here's a general $2200 road bike from one of my suppliers.
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="854"><colgroup><col width="19"><col width="12"><col width="38"><col width="36"><col width="238"><col width="62"><col width="220"><col width="49"><col span="2" width="45"><col width="90"></colgroup><tbody><tr height="17"> <td class="xl29" style="height:12.75pt;width:14pt" height="17" width="19">03</td> <td class="xl30" style="width:9pt" width="12">-</td> <td class="xl31" style="width:29pt" width="38">6189</td> <td class="xl32" style="width:27pt" width="36">RD</td> <td class="xl33" style="border-left:none;width:179pt" width="238">XXXXXXXX
</td> <td class="xl34" style="border-left:none;width:47pt" width="62">61</td> <td class="xl35" style="border-left:none;width:165pt" width="220"> Victory Red/Natural Carbon </td> <td class="xl28" style="width:37pt;mso-ignore:style;color:#0000D4; font-weight:700" width="49">L</td> <td class="xl28" style="width:34pt;mso-ignore:style;color:gray; font-weight:400" width="45">N</td> <td class="xl28" style="width:34pt;mso-ignore:style;color:#0000D4; font-weight:700" width="45">L</td> <td class="xl27" style="width:68pt" width="90"> $ 1,470.00 </td> </tr></tbody></table>
That isn't $900.

Here's another one:

M54 <table class="poslistinfo" width="100%"><tbody> <tr> <td>Qty : 100</td> <td> </td> </tr> <tr> <td> 1,239.99</td></tr></tbody></table>
I am in the best price category for that brand. ie: that's the CHEAPEST that bike can be purchased by a shop. It's also more than $900 and less than 100% mark-up.

ie: you're talking out of your arse.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't forget these carbon frames are made in Asia, $ 900.00 is the wholesale price, according to my friend. At the end of the day it is a matter of mutual agreement, I lose nothing by asking for a good discounts, if my LBS accepts it and lives with it, then we got a deal for both of us! I paid last year for my Dura Ace carbon pedals $ 250.00, he still makes his profit. Just a couple days ago Competitive Cyclist went on sale with these pedals for $ 200.00! They are still making a profit.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Corsaire said:


> Don't forget these carbon frames are made in Asia, *$ 900.00 is the wholesale price, according to my friend.* At the end of the day it is a matter of mutual agreement, I lose nothing by asking for a good discounts, if my LBS accepts it and lives with it, then we got a deal for both of us! I paid last year for my Dura Ace carbon pedals $ 250.00, he still makes his profit. Just a couple days ago Competitive Cyclist went on sale with these pedals for $ 200.00! They are still making a profit.


Sorry, but your friend is wrong.

Bike shop owners will often take ridiculously low offers if business has been slow enough and there are bills due. In no way can a bike shop stay in business if they sell at even 15% off of MSRP regularly, though.

It is never a "deal" for a shop owner to sell for less than MSRP. Eventually it bites you in the arse (as I'm finding out first-hand).

Luckily, the other Scott dealer in my area is selling for 10% OVER MSRP at the moment due to the massive bike shortage. Supply and Demand and all that. I'm selling at MSRP. No discounts. Cash...maybe 5% off.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I've realized bike shop owners (and I know quite a few in my area) are not in the business "to get rich", but sadly it's tough out there, especially if you consider Ebay and other venues. I buy some of my bike gear on Ebay, best deals! However, I tried to give my business to my LBS's, but they have to face the fact, just like them, customers are also looking for deal and bargains, take it or leave it, I'm not desperate, I will always find the prive I want to pay.That's reality. Again, blame the game, not the players.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

There are bike stores that take a firm stand and more power to them. I don't take it personally. My somewhat local LBS, wanted to sell me a 2011 bike for $60 dollars below MSRP. Same bike shop has an model below that advertised for 25% off special order but the one they had n stock, they wanted to take $50 off MSRP. And because the frame was one size smaller they offered to sell me a new stem and wider handlebars for $150. This was after I told them if I drive 30 miles, I can save $400. 

Where do you think I bought the bike? ended up getting an even better deal on a 2010, I am enjoying my bike, it's great.

Btw, Those bikes are still in stock 4 months later. No biggie for me...but the market has spoken. That bike shop has a nice hybrid that I may buy. They were nice people so I will go back. 

Nothing personal, it's just business. I want everyone to make money, but I'm not paying a dollar more than I need to. That's a good story on selling Scott bikes for over MSRP, I would just buy another brand. Like a Giant


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I bought my 2012 Defy Advanced 2 for $2595. Giant gave my dealer really good pricing I think because the fork recall screwed him up with his customers.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Bought a 2012 Defy Advanced 0 last week. Called several Giant dealers in my area looking for an Advanced 1, size large, with no luck. One dealer checked the Giant warehouse and said they had none, waiting for the 2013s. Finally, the fifth dealer I called said he didn't have any 1s, but had a 0 in my size he would let me have for the price on the Advanced 1. That's $4,550 down to $3,700. I feel that was a pretty good deal. Great bike.


----------

